# Ambivia Undata/ Creobroter Gemmatus



## october_mav (Jun 17, 2009)

Nymphs - L1 - 2 Euro per one

5 stucks - 9 euro + one for free

10 stucks - 18 euro + 2 for free

I can swap for other species.

Now I have sold our ooths but if someone will be interested I can reserve









My Photo ^^

Avaible shippment out Europe to US

Ooth of C. Gemmatus one per 12 euro ( avaible 3 )


----------



## Pelle (Jun 17, 2009)

Hi,

Are you sure it's _Ambivia undata_ ?

My 1st instar _Ambivia undata_ looked like this:







It's look more like a _Odontomantis sp._ ?






But I could be wrong ofcourse


----------



## october_mav (Jun 17, 2009)

Pelle said:


> Hi,Are you sure it's _Ambivia undata_ ?
> 
> My 1st instar _Ambivia undata_ looked like this:
> 
> ...


I m sure that is Ambivia , I can add a picutres of ooths from what I have got this mantids.

I will try to make more profesional photo


----------



## october_mav (Jun 17, 2009)

I know why You see a difrences  You have feeded mantid  tomorrow I will add photo another nymphs after eating.


----------



## Pelle (Jun 18, 2009)

Ok, sorry then I believe you


----------



## Isis (Jun 25, 2009)

Yeah, never heard of you although you raise mantids for 3 years in Poland. And you have such species despite you don't have your own photos of larvaes and adults (she said it on polish message board).

Please everyone be very careful dealing with this person. She is a new user on our polish forums as well- only 1 post in classifieds and none anywhere else. If you swap with her: wait for her ooths to be delivered to you before you send anything back.

Ps. this user is selling A. undata in Poland showin everybody your picture Pelle.

She admit's it is not her own. Why is she not posting photos she posted here?

Because these are Odontomantis and not A. undata.


----------



## Kruszakus (Jun 25, 2009)

Another attempt to steal from the good people of Mantidforum nipped in the bud by the Polish powerhouse.

But I'm kinda surprised that this goes on for so long. This is so unoriginal and typical for that person, that you have to ask yourself how someone so unimaginative can con people at this scale...


----------



## beckyl92 (Jun 25, 2009)

how do you know that they're a conner?


----------



## Kruszakus (Jun 25, 2009)

I don't know that. But then again, "She" is from the same region of Poland as Aelin/Rhaya, who tried to con people here a couple of weeks ago. Did the same thing - used photos that did not beling to him, tried to give a very tempting bargain and so on.

Besides I asked some Polish mods to run a background check - and they linked that person to Aelin. I think this is the same conner, just had a sex change or asked another washup to help him.


----------



## beckyl92 (Jun 25, 2009)

Kruszakus said:


> I don't know that. But then again, "She" is from the same region of Poland as Aelin, who tried to con people here a couple of weeks ago. Did the same thing - used photos that did not beling to him, and so on.Besides I asked some Polish mods to run a background check - and they linked that person to Aelin. I think this is the same conner, just had a sex change or asked another washup to help him.


ah right thanks.

i was tempted.


----------



## Peter Clausen (Jun 25, 2009)

Once again, Kruszakus has protected our community!

October_mav is now confirmed to be the cheating member Rhaya.

Do not do business with October_mav. This member is suspended permanently and their PM system has been deactivated.

Thank you again Kruszakus and Isis!

I will leave this thread open for one week because I think people will want to discuss this. I have moved it to the "Other Discussions" section. Security has recently become a concern on this forum in terms of scammers from Poland. On one day last week I approved 4 members from Poland. I had shared my concerns with Kruszakus.


----------



## ABbuggin (Jun 25, 2009)

Thanks for looking out for us Kruszakus and Isis! I actually almost traded with this person......


----------



## Rick (Jun 25, 2009)

When I saw the accusations I locked this thread until it could be looked in to by Peter. Thanks to those who identified this person again.


----------



## Katnapper (Jun 25, 2009)

My thanks to Kruszakus and Isis also.  I had no interest in trading with this person, but would hate to see others get cheated.

Folks, always be cautious when someone is new, has hardly any posts, and their main focus or only interest appears to be selling or trading... especially rare, unusual, or valuable species. If someone is an honest and genuine breeder, they will likely be known in the mantid community. Even as a global group, our hobby is not so big that valid breeders/hobbyists aren't known by someone. Genuine breeders and hobbyists usually take an interest in the rest of the forum also... either socially, or at least by participating in discussions that interest them (other than in the Classifieds section). People looking to cheat you don't have time for messing about with all that. All they are interested in is somehow gaining your trust and parting you from either your money or goods.

Using other people's pics is a red flag too (why don't they have or use their own pics if they have the species?). If you're unsure, PM someone you trust on the forum, and ask if they know them or have heard of them. Try Googling them. Politely ask them for references of people they have had successful dealings with, and contact information to check them. If they are on the up and up, they will not mind or hesitate to give you references. If they balk, give some excuse, or ignore your request... be extremely wary.


----------



## mantidian (Jun 26, 2009)

Sh*t!!!! At least I didn't lose much. :lol:


----------



## d17oug18 (Jun 26, 2009)

what i dont understand is who wants to scam on mantises? lol isnt there like.... i dont know phone scams and money launderying that would make more money then trying to get 10bucks person by person for mantises???? lol the ppl who con here are truely idiots and have no idea how to scam anywaz haha ^_^ good ol poland.


----------



## Giosan (Jun 26, 2009)

Yaay got scammed  Never in my life.... Even send a tiny body lotion as a gift because i thought it was a girl.

I actually believed him because Someone said in his 'welcome' topic: I see you found it.

So i thougt: he knows her.

And also was telling me he had a name on a polish mantid forum...

Yaay... Atleast i didn't loose any money... Damn


----------



## Gurd (Jun 26, 2009)

Well I've got done too  

Better a few nymphs than money as you said Giosan

Lesson learned tho


----------



## Kruszakus (Jun 26, 2009)

d17oug18 said:


> what i dont understand is who wants to scam on mantises? lol isnt there like.... i dont know phone scams and money launderying that would make more money then trying to get 10bucks person by person for mantises???? lol the ppl who con here are truely idiots and have no idea how to scam anywaz haha ^_^ good ol poland.


Another banned member; mantisdeperu, cheated one of my associates for like 200-300 EU - that's not petty cash. If people are willing to pay for the ooths on their own accord, then it's like stealing candy from a baby. Maybe some people want to remain small time only, so the bullseye is not on them - you gonna register a complaint that someone from a country on the other side of the world did not send you some cocoons? I don't think so.

Anyways - this Rhaya dude is just a loser, I see right through him each time I see his threads - good thing this scam was dected fast.

Maybe this will serve as a warning for everyone. I know it's tempting to get some coveted species, but it ain't worth the risk to buy stuff from another John Doe with no credentials. Just stay safe, drink your milk, and take your vitamins people!


----------

